# UK Zoos & Animal Parks that allow dogs inside?



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anyone knows of UK Zoos or animal parks or anything else "fun" that allow dogs inside. So far I couldn't find any UK Zoo that allowed dogs . I know from a lot of other EU Zoos that dogs are often allowed in, and I would love to have a fun day out while bringing Rocky along.

So if you know any fun place where dogs can be brought along, let me know!! Would really appreciate it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Cotswold wildlife park takes dogs.It did when i went but check on google if you go .


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah thanks Michele!! I just checked it out, and it does allow dogs! They must be kept on a lead and are not allowed into some of the buildings, but at least I can take Rocky. Thats really brilliant!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

The Hop Farm in Paddock Wood does as far as I know... It has an animal/zoo area.
Also what about going to Paws in the Park (Kent showground mid september...)


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Here you go! Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Dog Days Out

:hello1:

I hope this doesn't breach any forum rules


----------

